# Western Pleasure clothing



## Roperchick (Feb 1, 2010)

If its not big league kind of riding i would stick with just a plain western shirt and black pants. Its cheap but you're supposed to be judged on your horse and your riding technique not the price of you outfit. simple western attire should be fine/


----------



## GottaRide (Dec 10, 2007)

Plain western shirt = long sleeve, button down with collar.

Jeans are appropriate, but make sure they cover your backside. Western jeans are designed much differently from fashion jeans. Also make sure they are long enough to reach the heel of your boot when you are in the saddle.


----------



## Ridehorses99 (Dec 23, 2009)

Ditto to the above comments.....nice western shirt, jeans or black pants, hat, and boots and you are set for your first show. Make sure your horse, tack, and clothes are clean and neat.

Have fun !!


----------



## Five Furlongs (Feb 7, 2010)

Thanks, this is really helpful. Can the shirt just be plain white or black? I always see people with these really intense colored or patterned shirts. Also I was just thinking, would it be bad to wear a normal helmet into a class? And should my pants be out of my boots or tucked in? Thanks for all your help. I love learning all about this new kinf of riding


----------



## Ridehorses99 (Dec 23, 2009)

The shirt can be plain, but I prefer a patterned shirt because it hides any dirt spots you might get on it. I do all my own grooming, tacking, etc. on my horse and inevitably, I get some dirt on my shirt during the day. For a clean, "put-together" look, coordinate your shirt and saddle blanket. Regarding the pants, always keep them untucked for classes and make sure they are long enough. The pants should be at the soles of your boots when you are seated in the saddle. You can keep them rolled up or tucked in before class to keep them cleaner, but always untucked for class. Most shows are fine with you wearing a helmet rather than a cowboy hat. Some shows require helmets if you are under the age of 18. Check the show bill or ask the show organizers what they require for head gear.


----------

